#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  API 14G Fire Prevention and Control on Fixed Open-type Offshore platform

## sambun

Dear friends,
Anyone have API RP14G (2007) "Recommended Practice for Fire Prevention and Control on Fixed Open-type Offshore Production Platforms, Fourth Edition", please kindly share !


Thanks a lot !See More: API 14G Fire Prevention and Control on Fixed Open-type Offshore platform

----------


## mirro

needed as well please

----------


## DM2

Here ya go
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## taoxianwen123

thanks a lot.

----------


## safetyuser

> Dear friends,
> Anyone have API RP14G (2007) "Recommended Practice for Fire Prevention and Control on Fixed Open-type Offshore Production Platforms, Fourth Edition", please kindly share !
> Thanks a lot !



Here I added the API practice below because it also includes sections on fire and blast accidental loads on structural members:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank a lot to DM2 and SafetyUser !

----------


## dren

Can anybody again upload that RP, please?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 2A-WSD 21st Ed. Dec. 2002 with Dec. 2002 & Oct. 2005 Erratas & Supplements 1 & 2 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore PlatformsWorking Stress Design.pdf  2.516 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2A-WSD Errata & Supplement 3 Oct. 2007.pdf 0.783 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 14G 4th Ed. Apr. 2007 - Recommended Practice for Fire Prevention and Control on Fixed Open-type Offshore Production Platforms.pdf  1.07 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dren

Fantastic, thank you very much for all!

----------


## Nabili

I am interested in API 14E - 2007. Please upload if available. Many thanks.

----------

